# Gearing up for phase 1 exploration, and I'm so muddled!



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Plans to relocate to someplace warm in Europe are shaping up and I'm starting to make definitive plans for Phase I exploration of Iberia and Italian locations, starting early next year. I figure I can devote two to three months to this phase...to get a taste of the cultures, climates, housing availablily, etc. 

Problem is, I'm overwhelmed by the choices. Too many places appeal and I'm truly uncertain about some big questions: Big city or smaller town? How important is being by the sea to me? Even climate is turning out to be difficult, since NO place is perfect! 

So, the question right now is am I better off focusing on a few of what seem to be the best prospects, spending a week to two weeks in each? Or should I travel around as much as money and reliance on public transit allow? 

Top candidates in Spain right now, by the way, seem to be Valencia (the city), Girona and El Campello. But I also like the sounds of Malaga, Barcelona and scores of smaller towns in the Costa Blanca and the hillside towns of Andalusia. 

Any suggestions from those who have been down this path?


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been researching now for over a year, it was always going to be the Southern part of Spain however, research is key. Finances are extremely important, as are expectations. I've wavered between the CdS and Costa Blanca. Because of my family circumstances, it has to be Costa Blanca. 

I am now in the finishing straight to selling up in the UK and heading south. Thankfully, I live near London, UK and house prices have gone ballistic over the last two years, so I (we) will move and purchase, rather than rent long term.

Like I said before, research as much as possible, this forum is an excellent resource with some highly knowledgeable contributors who have already pointed me in the right direction. Personally, I like to attempt to 'read between the lines' with forum responses, there are numerous people who enjoy the Spanish lifestyle and bemoan life in Britain, but I would hazard a guess and say that at the first sign of trouble they hot foot it back to the UK to get their free 'warts 'n' all' health care ... Most people refer to this little practice as their 'bolt hole' ... yeah, right oh! lol, anyway, I digress. 

For what is worth, apart from the Canaries, Spain has the most temperate climate within Europe.

Good luck.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Melissa58275 said:


> Plans to relocate to someplace warm in Europe are shaping up and I'm starting to make definitive plans for Phase I exploration of Iberia and Italian locations, starting early next year. I figure I can devote two to three months to this phase...to get a taste of the cultures, climates, housing availablily, etc.
> 
> Problem is, I'm overwhelmed by the choices. Too many places appeal and I'm truly uncertain about some big questions: Big city or smaller town? How important is being by the sea to me? Even climate is turning out to be difficult, since NO place is perfect!
> 
> ...


I haven't followed your threads so don't know if your visa situation has been sorted or not. If not you need to put everything on hold until it is as you may end up doing a lot of research for nothing. If it is ok then it might be an idea to write *visa ok * at the begining of every thread because we will always bring it up if we don't know!
As far as where to go, if you don't know even the basics then it's going to be very difficult to guide you in any way. One thing you can do is search all the places you think might be interesting here in the forum and see what you come up with but quite honestly between Barcelona and hillside towns of Andalucia there is such a difference of lifestyle...
You don't know whether you'd like to have shops near, public transport or rely on a car, English speakers around or in a Spanish only area, residential area only, village town or city, place with a health centre, hospital, intense summer heat, snow/ no snow?????????????????
Maybe language will help weed some places out. Whilst everyone in Spain speaks Spanish many areas have different languages and you will find some places use that language more than others. In Barcelona for example everyone can speak Spanish, but not everyone likes to, and with the independance issue hotting up, so is the language debate.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Melissa58275 said:


> Plans to relocate to someplace warm in Europe are shaping up ...
> 
> So, the question right now is am I better off focusing on a few of what seem to be the best prospects, spending a week to two weeks in each? Or should I travel around as much as money and reliance on public transit allow?
> 
> ...


When we started out with our research, we had some criteria to rate the countries on (it serves as a guide to eliminate more than to finalize). At the end, we picked Barcelona, Spain. We are aware of many other beautiful cities in Spain and around the world but at the end of the day, we do not have the time and resources to tour them all to make a decision. The way I see it is that when it feels "right", do it; just like marrying someone . 

We vacationed in Barcelona in 2010 and liked it there. We made 2 more fact-finding trips before the move and still felt comfortable each time we were there so Barcelona is where we are now, one and a half months in.

I cannot stress enough that the issue of visa has to be sorted out first if you plan to live some place for more than a couple of months. Visa may be what will drive where you can relocate. We had looked at Australia given its warm climate and its close distance to Asia where we have family but we just could not meet their visa requirements.

Residency/Visa (Most important!)
Infrastructure
Safety (1 bad-10 good)
Job (1 bad-10 good)
Slow Pace of life (1 fast-10 slow)
School (1-10)
Healthcare (1 bad/exp-10 good/affordable)
Housing (1 loc/exp -10 loc/affordable)
Cost of living (1 high -10 low)
Culture (1 limited -10 good)
Food (1 limited -10 diversed)
Climate (1 bad-10 good)


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

If you're not tied to anywhere in particular then pick say 3 places and spend 3 or 4 months in each place, maybe attending a language school in each (it helps you meet the locals and learn about each place). Start with bigger towns and then move to smaller ones later on if you like. I'd choose Barcelona, Valencia and Malaga (or maybe Granada) to begin with. You'll also be able to do excusions to other places while you're in each city.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you all for your thoughts. Let me take a step back and provide more info. yes, the visa is sorted, at least sufficient for what I call phase i....some initial Southern European exploration. I have spent some vacations in no. Europe and love much about it, but know I want a more temperate climate, so am focusing on Spain, southern Italy and maybe Portugal. I haven't ruled out southern france and Malta, as well. Never been to any of them, so do not know whether I will find that one culture speaks more to my heart than another. 

For this phase I will be officially be based in Germany, where friends have invited me to stay indefinitely and where a conversation with the local authorities last week ( while I was visiting on a holiday) has assured me that I will be able to get a visa for a year or so, allowing me to move freely in the schengen area for that period. Once I conclude phase I, deciding which country suits me best, I'll start the process of getting a long term visa for there, going back to the states to do so and to sell or rent out my home there.

My muddle now is how to make the best use of available time and resources (which are adequate but not unlimited) in phase As I am retiring , single, and in good health, there are no immediate considerations about schools, particular health care worries ( though of course a good standard of care is a must). Or the need to satisfy a spouse.s interests. I'm also starting from scratch with any other language than German, so Spanish, Catalan, Italian, French or Portuguese will all require classes. What is on my checklist? 

-A mild winter climate.. I want to be able to walk outdoors pretty much all year. 

-An area rich in history and architecture.

- Affordable housing that offers charm and modern conveniences. What's affordable to me? Long term rental for a min. 2 bdrm with terrace or balcony, of up to €1300 a month. cheaper is better-- much better, but for a fabulous place, I can swing that much. 

-City neighborhood or largish town with all necessary shops, plus a selection of cafés, restaurants within walking distance. 

-Enough of an expat community to help me through the initial adjustment woes and maybe find a good friend or two,, but not expat enclave. 

Airport hub close enough to make short trips around the rest of the continent not too much of a hassle. 

Not much of a beach person per se, but I love the sight and sound of the sea. On the other hand, a vista of charming rooftops and a nearby church would thrill me too. 

A place that's prosperous enough and large enough to offer a good variety of restaurants, cultural events and shops. 
I've been researching for months now and think Valencia fits the billl, but it may be too big. Girona sounds great too, though a bit colder in winter than I'd really like. The warmth and friendliness of El Campello appeals, but it may be too small and too expat oriented. I'm sure there are scores of other options (riling out Madrid, San Sebastián, Seville and others a for climate reasons--too cold and or too wet in winter) leaning against Barcelona for reasons of expense..

So, do I try out Spain, by spending a month traveling around.? Or rent an apt in Valencia, say, for a month and make some day or two- long trips elsewhere?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Melissa58275 said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts. Let me take a step back and provide more info. yes, the visa is sorted, at least sufficient for what I call phase i....some initial Southern European exploration. I have spent some vacations in no. Europe and love much about it, but know I want a more temperate climate, so am focusing on Spain, southern Italy and maybe Portugal. I haven't ruled out southern france and Malta, as well. Never been to any of them, so do not know whether I will find that one culture speaks more to my heart than another.
> 
> For this phase I will be officially be based in Germany, where friends have invited me to stay indefinitely and where a conversation with the local authorities last week ( while I was visiting on a holiday) has assured me that I will be able to get a visa for a year or so, allowing me to move freely in the schengen area for that period. Once I conclude phase I, deciding which country suits me best, I'll start the process of getting a long term visa for there, going back to the states to do so and to sell or rent out my home there.
> 
> ...


look no further.....Home - Xàbia Tourism Portal - Town Council of Xàbia

halfway between Valencia & Alicante airports - a very international mix of residents & around 1/3 of those have English as a first language


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Expatliving said:


> Personally, I like to attempt to 'read between the lines' with forum responses, there are numerous people who enjoy the Spanish lifestyle and bemoan life in Britain, but I would hazard a guess and say that at the first sign of trouble they hot foot it back to the UK to get their free 'warts 'n' all' health care ... Most people refer to this little practice as their 'bolt hole' ... yeah, right oh! lol, anyway, I digress.


What a strange thing to say. After 8 years here I assure you the last thing I would "hot foot" it back to the UK for would be NHS treatment. After the experience I had of it with 3 diffferent family members which unfortunately featured very much more of the "warts" than anything else it´s no attraction to me. I wrote to both my GP and NHS dentist to ask them to remove us from their lists at the time we moved. Does "attempting to read between the lines" equate to making it up as you go along?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Expatliving said:


> I've been researching now for over a year, it was always going to be the Southern part of Spain however, research is key. Finances are extremely important, as are expectations. I've wavered between the CdS and Costa Blanca. Because of my family circumstances, it has to be Costa Blanca.
> 
> I am now in the finishing straight to selling up in the UK and heading south. Thankfully, I live near London, UK and house prices have gone ballistic over the last two years, so I (we) will move and purchase, rather than rent long term.
> 
> ...


there are people who do that - I know some  - don't know about 'numerous' .....

I'd be surprised if we have any among the regulars on this forum though


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> What a strange thing to say. After 8 years here I assure you the last thing I would "hot foot" it back to the UK for would be NHS treatment. After the experience I had of it with 3 diffferent family members which unfortunately featured very much more of the "warts" than anything else it´s no attraction to me. I wrote to both my GP and NHS dentist to ask them to remove us from their lists at the time we moved. Does "attempting to read between the lines" equate to making it up as you go along?


Hi Lynn

That quote was based on friends and family who with the possible onset of long term illness, have decided to use their perceived more trusted? NHS in the UK, which is free. So, my comment should have had a 'rider' saying "in my personal experience" - I apologise if anybody took my comment as a personal statement towards them?

However, let's face it, overseas health costs, if you haven't got private/state care, are huge outside the UK. If I didn't have private/state healthcare outside of the UK, why on earth would I risk losing my overseas home to medical costs just because I no longer had any 'bolt holes' in the UK? It may not be entirely legal, but wherever possible just about everybody tries to bend the rules, don't they? 

My neighbour(s) actually time their UK visits to gather together another huge batch of medication, which is free. I can't blame them either, they've paid taxes all their lives and are now retired, so why on earth should they be less entitled to free medication than some bloke who managed to strap themselves to the underside of a lorry at Calais. It remains a thorny issue ...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Expatliving said:


> Hi Lynn
> 
> That quote was based on friends and family who with the possible onset of long term illness, have decided to use their perceived more trusted? NHS in the UK, which is free. So, my comment should have had a 'rider' saying "in my personal experience" - I apologise if anybody took my comment as a personal statement towards them?
> 
> ...


I do know a few people who do such things, they use the same arguments to justify cheating the system. In general, I find such people the quickest and most vociferous in their condemnation of immigrants who come to the UK and claim what they consider they´re not entitled to. I just strongly dislike being tarred with the same brush by anyone making the assumption that all British people living overseas do the same.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Expatliving said:


> Like I said before, research as much as possible, this forum is an excellent resource with some highly knowledgeable contributors who have already pointed me in the right direction. Personally, I like to attempt to 'read between the lines' with forum responses, there are numerous people who enjoy the Spanish lifestyle and bemoan life in Britain, but I would hazard a guess and say that at the first sign of trouble they hot foot it back to the UK to get their free 'warts 'n' all' health care ... Most people refer to this little practice as their 'bolt hole' ... yeah, right oh! lol, anyway, I digress.
> 
> Good luck.


What free UK healthcare?
Personally I work here and get "free" healthcare here.

Back to Melissa
You've given a lot more info now. Somewhere on the Canaries seems to be where you're heading.
Against Valencia for me is high humidity in the summer, don't know about winter.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

It's a bit like buying a coat or a dress, look too closely and you will come away with nothing as you can always find faults. December 2010 I was still in the UK with not even a thought of moving to Spain and just 3 weeks later I was here with my dogs and cats in my new house and truly settled.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

No doubt Hepa will be along soon to give you the low down on the Canaries.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> It's a bit like buying a coat or a dress, look too closely and you will come away with nothing as you can always find faults. December 2010 I was still in the UK with not even a thought of moving to Spain and just 3 weeks later I was here with my dogs and cats in my new house and truly settled.


I agree, but your daughter was already here and ready to help you I seem to remember


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Melissa, re your "So, do I try out Spain, by spending a month traveling around.? Or rent an apt in Valencia, say, for a month and make some day or two- long trips elsewhere?" what I and my friend did long ago in seeking a place to winter in Spain, was to drive leisurely from Valencia along the coast, stopping whenever we ran into a nice spot, down to Malaga. Loads of fun in itself, and in that way, you'd run into either a spot that absolutely suits you, or three or four you'll want to explore more.


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I do know a few people who do such things, they use the same arguments to justify cheating the system. In general, I find such people the quickest and most vociferous in their condemnation of immigrants who come to the UK and claim what they consider they´re not entitled to. I just strongly dislike being tarred with the same brush by anyone making the assumption that all British people living overseas do the same.


There was no presumption by me to 'all' overseas British people exploiting the health (and financial) system. I apologise if you thought otherwise.


----------

